
NYC mayor declares emergency after Haredi measles outbreak in Brooklyn - bookofjoe
https://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/NYC-mayor-declares-mandatory-measles-vaccinations-in-health-emergency-586273
======
metildaa
Wow, heartless people purposefully spreading disease!

